# My 7 string Death Kelly



## NemesisTheory (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm new here and sort of new to 7 strings. I've played 6 strings for half of my life but I recently found out I LOVE playing 7 strings after I took the plunge and ordered one (and then waited 2 years). So, here it is built to my specs: 7 string Jackson Custom Shop Death Kelly in tangelo pearl orange! In keeping with the hellish orange look, it has abalone inverted Iommi cross inlays, chrome hardware, reverse headstock, white binding, maple neck/alder wings, ebony board, Duncan Jazz in neck, and Duncan Distortion in bridge. As far as I know, its the only 7 string Death Kelly in existence and I'm wicked glad to have it! 

Scott


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 23, 2007)

It's definitely unique, I'll give you that!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2007)

Man, that's a piece of work. How much did it set you back?


----------



## Donnie (May 23, 2007)

Wow! That's freakin' awesome.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 23, 2007)

Love it!!! Very Nice if you ask me! I like the color too 



rg7420user said:


> Man, that's a piece of work. How much did it set you back?



+1


----------



## TMM (May 23, 2007)

I'm in love! I've always wanted a Death Angel 7-string, and this is pretty close.


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 23, 2007)

It was around $3100 at the time of order. What it would cost now with Jackson's new pricing, I really don't wanna know. I felt like it was a good deal back then, and now its like a gift from the gods!


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 23, 2007)

Cool. Looks like the body is really small though. Is it neck heavy?


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2007)

Wow that is pretty sweet. I like the color!


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2007)

Makes me hungry for an orange creamsicle...


----------



## Cancer (May 23, 2007)

That's awesome looking. Welcome btw....


----------



## Leon (May 23, 2007)

F!

that's hotter than the Sun


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! Nice guitar, that is very sharp.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2007)

those crosses look inverted. Brutal. \m/


----------



## Leon (May 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> those crosses look inverted. Brutal. \m/



i didn't even notice that. it's like an Iommi, but better


----------



## skinhead (May 23, 2007)

Unique! Congrats!


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2007)

That is fucking sweet. 

The other guitarist in my band has a CS Soloist 7. They're great guitars. Welcome aboard!


----------



## playstopause (May 23, 2007)

A-w-e-s-o-m-e.

That's quite an original guitar. I would love to try something different like that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 23, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> As far as I know, its the only 7 string Death Kelly in existence and I'm wicked glad to have it!



I believe Matt Crooks has a Death Kelly, or maybe it's a Death Warrior...either way, sweet axe dude


----------



## Michael (May 23, 2007)

Welcome. I love that guitar, man.


----------



## guitarplayerone (May 24, 2007)

SIIICK


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 24, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> Cool. Looks like the body is really small though. Is it neck heavy?



They tend to look small in pics but that upper wing is pretty long. It has a little more meat to it than a Warrior. It isn't neck heavy and its actually even very comfortable to play sitting down if you let it sort of wrap around your leg!


----------



## darren (May 24, 2007)

Is it just me or is that the WORST possible place for the output jack on that guitar?

Pretty cool, though.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 24, 2007)

The output jack hole seems to be too small for a neutrik type plug too. Can you fit a wide range of plugs in there?


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 24, 2007)

I think the pics make the jack look a little tighter than it is. It fits the standard plugs that I'm using just fine. It runs back a bit farther than I'm used to but this also helps keep the cord from getting yanked out. Works fine for me and had it been on the bottom of the cutout of the upper or lower wing, it would get in the way when sitting down with it. I'm not too picky with jack or knob placements. I played USA BC Rich's with all the active electronics for years so after you get over that, anything is easy!


----------



## Sebastian (May 24, 2007)

Man !!! 

That Jackson is just great !!!

Great color also...


----------



## Snake Doctor (May 24, 2007)

Awesome guitar man! Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 24, 2007)

Wow... That is something! Definitely droolsome.


----------



## b3n (May 24, 2007)

Hell yes


----------



## 6077dino (May 24, 2007)

Dear lord that is sweet! Congrats man!


----------



## the.godfather (May 24, 2007)

That guitar is sick, congrats dude!  

Welcome.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 24, 2007)

Orange


----------



## Naren (May 24, 2007)

That is one bizarre looking guitar. 

Makes me want to eat or drink something orange flavored, sweet, and ice creamy.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 24, 2007)

That's awesome  I've wanted one of those for a while. Matt Crooks owns a Death Warrior. It's a Death Angel/Warrior hybrid.


----------



## Mr. S (May 24, 2007)

wow, thats a sweet guitar man cool colour choice too


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2007)

Great guitar, I've always liked the way Jacksons can have two different body styles slapped together to make a cool new shape.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 24, 2007)

That's just unbelievably amazing.  

[Applying Vulcan mind trick] You want to sell this guitar to me for under $1,000. [/Vulcan mind trick]


----------



## Ancestor (May 24, 2007)

Wowee! Something about those Jackson custom shops... they really appeal to me. The correct number of strings, too.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 24, 2007)

That thing is freakin sweet!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 24, 2007)

that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

Very nice, indeed. Oddly enough, Soloists seem to be the minority 7 string Jackson...

Nice color, too.


----------



## SeanC (May 24, 2007)

must...get...a Jackson


----------



## wytchcrypt (May 24, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## Shaman (May 24, 2007)

DAMN! You don't see that every day!

Looks awesome! I personally love the shape  

I have always had a soft spot for USA Jackson's and one day I will get my hands on an RR1T! Some day....


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Very nice, indeed. Oddly enough, Soloists seem to be the minority 7 string Jackson...



Really? I've seen more Soloists floating around than any other specific model. I guess if you add all the pointies together, though.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Really? I've seen more Soloists floating around than any other specific model. I guess if you add all the pointies together, though.



Yeah, that's exactly it - there's about 15 Soloists that I know of, and about 30 or so pointies...


----------



## Sebastian (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, that's exactly it - there's about 15 Soloists that I know of, and about 30 or so pointies...



And there is a DR7 


 



no...


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

_USA_ Jacksons....


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, that's exactly it - there's about 15 Soloists that I know of, and about 30 or so pointies...



Crooks has the only Rhoads I've seen. The KV seems to be much more "common".


----------



## Sebastian (May 24, 2007)

I know.... just joking... looks like only i get my jokes.... 
(starts to think... this can take a second... day.. or a year or two...)


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Crooks has the only Rhoads I've seen. The KV seems to be much more "common".



There's one more, I think, although I can't remember who owns it...


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

Well, the COW that I really want is the CS silverburst Soloist.


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> There's one more, I think, although I can't remember who owns it...



Sans scratchplate?


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Well, the COW that I really want is the CS silverburst Soloist.



He owns over half the Soloists.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Sans scratchplate?



Yeah. I can't remember who had it, though...


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

I remember someone else having a seven string RR as well. I want to say it went to Europe. I haven't really kept up with it though.

I am 99% sure there are no other 7 string pointy-stars or Death-Warriors.


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here and sort of new to 7 strings. I've played 6 strings for half of my life but I recently found out I LOVE playing 7 strings after I took the plunge and ordered one (and then waited 2 years). So, here it is built to my specs: 7 string Jackson Custom Shop Death Kelly in tangelo pearl orange! In keeping with the hellish orange look, it has abalone inverted Iommi cross inlays, chrome hardware, reverse headstock, white binding, maple neck/alder wings, ebony board, Duncan Jazz in neck, and Duncan Distortion in bridge. As far as I know, its the only 7 string Death Kelly in existence and I'm wicked glad to have it!
> 
> Scott



Nice! I have a close cousin (the 7 string Death Warrior).


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> I am 99% sure there are no other 7 string pointy-stars



Man, I've never even seen a 6-string pointy star.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)




----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

...and now I have.


----------



## Battle-axe (May 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Man, I've never even seen a 6-string pointy star.



Porzilla AKA Brad AKA XXX at JCF has two. One was owned by the guitarist for King Kobra and was made in the 80s, the other was made in the late 90s. I ordered mine with RR style bevels so it's a little different from those two.

The Artist Rep at the time told me the idea for the Kelly Star was influenced by my pointy star order. Don't know if it's true or not, but that's what he said


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> ...and now I have.



You can still say you've never _played_ a six string pointy star


----------



## Cancer (May 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's awesome  I've wanted one of those for a while. Matt Crooks owns a Death Warrior. It's a Death Angel/Warrior hybrid.



Daaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, more Jackson awesomeness. Was this guitar ever on Ebay, it looks really familiar.


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's awesome  I've wanted one of those for a while. Matt Crooks owns a Death Warrior. It's a Death Angel/Warrior hybrid.



*FAP FAP FAP*


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, more Jackson awesomeness. Was this guitar ever on Ebay, it looks really familiar.



Yeah, I think it was. It was definitely in the JCF classifieds, 'cause I thought REALLY hard about buying it...


----------



## Seedawakener (May 24, 2007)

NICE DEATH KELLY!!!  I love the color! Im not a big fan of upside-down crosses though, If they're not gothic-looking and eerie.


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, I think it was. It was definitely in the JCF classifieds, 'cause I thought REALLY hard about buying it...



...and then quickly realized only Noodles is metal enough to rock the pointies. 

[action=Noodles]knows you don't like that bridge, and will probably make some quip involving height, Ibanez, the ridiculousness of V's, cross inlays, and metal street cred.[/action]


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> You can still say you've never _played_ a six string pointy star



I can't say I'm a fan of the shape, but the playability was superb, and the guitar is a rhythm riff machine.

Pity about the pickups...


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> ...and then quickly realized only Noodles is metal enough to rock the pointies.
> 
> [action=Noodles]knows you don't like that bridge, and will probably make some quip involving height, Ibanez, the ridiculousness of V's, cross inlays, and metal street cred.[/action]



No, I will simply state that I didn't need it.


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> No, I will simply state that I didn't need it.



Cop out.


----------



## Pablo (May 24, 2007)

Love the colour and shape of that thing - it's so obnoxious that you simply got to love it! The only thing I might have had done differently would be those inverted crosses (I have a hard time making them fit in with the rest of the guitar), but it's your dream 7 and not mine... So no go out and make some noise!!!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Cop out.



Dude, you've played my guitar - I've already got *one* quality US 7 string sitting on a stand all the time. What do I need another one for?


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Dude, you've played my guitar - I've already got *one* quality US 7 string sitting on a stand all the time. What do I need another one for?



I meant your response, dork.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> I meant your response, dork.



_Next thing you know,theyll take my thoughts away
I know what I said,now I must scream of the overdose
And the lack of mercy killings..._


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

Nothing weak about that.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nothing weak about that.



Jackson content, too.


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Dude, you've played my guitar - I've already got *one* quality US 7 string sitting on a stand all the time. What do I need another one for?



I demand that you turn in your guitar players' card NOW. No real guitarist would ever ask "What do I need another one for?".


----------



## noodles (May 24, 2007)

[sign]^ Truth[/sign]


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 24, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, more Jackson awesomeness. Was this guitar ever on Ebay, it looks really familiar.



Nope never on eBay. All the transactions were through JCF.

Rob Lane ordered it in 1999.
Ron (AKA Nor at JCF) bought it during the Greate Rob Lane Guitar Sell Off.
Dave (AKA Moshwitz at JCF) bought it from Ron in '02 or '03.
I got it in trade from Moshwitz about a year ago.

Where it goes next....?


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 25, 2007)

I didn't expect so much response. Thanks for all the comments! 

Scott


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 25, 2007)

Matt, didn't you have another Rhoads 7 that was stolen?

If you ever want to sell that Death Warrior, let me know. Same goes to Nemesis Theory and his Death Kelly.


----------



## -K4G- (May 25, 2007)

sick axe!!


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Matt, didn't you have another Rhoads 7 that was stolen?
> 
> If you ever want to sell that Death Warrior, let me know. Same goes to Nemesis Theory and his Death Kelly.



He did indeed have a trans black Rhoads 7 stolen...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 25, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Dude, you've played my guitar - I've already got *one* quality US 7 string sitting on a stand all the time. What do I need another one for?



Cause yours doesnt have inverted crosses.


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Cause yours doesnt have inverted crosses.



Hmm. You have a point...


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 25, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Matt, didn't you have another Rhoads 7 that was stolen?



Yeah, but I can't say I'm too upset with it. The one that was stolen was a bit of a dud. My insurance paid for the complete replacement, and the new one is 1000x better than the stolen one.



metalfiend666 said:


> If you ever want to sell that Death Warrior, let me know. Same goes to Nemesis Theory and his Death Kelly.



I am seriously considering it. I just haven't bonded with the Death Warrior. It plays great, and sounds great, but I just don't play it much. If I ever get off the fence and decide to sell it, ss.org will know


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Yeah, but I can't say I'm too upset with it. The one that was stolen was a bit of a dud. My insurance paid for the complete replacement, and the new one is 1000x better than the stolen one.



Having played them both, I completely agree with that statement. The new one is an awesome guitar...


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweet guitar, I wanted a 27" scale jackson warrior all korina with 24 fret pau ferro fretboard and EMG 81-7 before that pickup even came out. It is just exciting for me to see something similar come to life! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm makin a Death Kelly too, but it's in progress.

Specs:
27" scale
Fixed bridge
Schaller tuners 7 in line, reversed headstock
5 pieces neck with argentinian woods, bolt on
Cancharana body, it's like mahogany
And i was thinking on a a top in 3 pieces, like the conklin ones, like a melted. With ebony, quilted maple and ebony.


----------



## svart (Jul 30, 2007)

there are never enough Jackson 7's


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 1, 2007)

Thread resurrection, since I just realized that Scott's a member of a mailing list I'm on.

Yes, I'm an idiot. This is the perfect Halloween guitar, though.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 1, 2007)

Where are the pics


----------



## tie my rope (Nov 1, 2007)

^ +1


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry, I deleted the pics a while back so I could add some other ones. Here are the pics again!


----------



## tie my rope (Nov 2, 2007)

that is... GAS rising...


----------



## kmanick (Nov 2, 2007)

wow   
that's pretty amazing.
A 7 string Jackson SL2H would be my dream guitar.
congrats  
I bet it plays like a muther.


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 23, 2008)

NemesisTheory said:


> Sorry, I deleted the pics a while back so I could add some other ones. Here are the pics again!



This is freakin' awesome!I like the DA shape with the original lower horn though. Let me give you a picture comment on the thread,my custom built 7-string has just been finished and it's also based on the Death Angel shape.


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, those are both killer guitars man. I personally like the Death Angel a bit more, but that color and those inlays are badass too. Both guitars get a


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> This is freakin' awesome!I like the DA shape with the original lower horn though. Let me give you a picture comment on the thread,my custom built 7-string has just been finished and it's also based on the Death Angel shape.



HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet guitar! Love the color. Orange is my favorit color!


----------



## Varjo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hot candy secs man  Looking good.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 24, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> This is freakin' awesome!I like the DA shape with the original lower horn though. Let me give you a picture comment on the thread,my custom built 7-string has just been finished and it's also based on the Death Angel shape.



That looks fucking metal, dude 

Open a new thread and post more pics.


----------



## dorthian (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome axes !!!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jul 13, 2010)

dorthian said:


> awesome axes !!!!!



It must be necrobump week..


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 13, 2010)

well at least someone knows how to use the search button hey dude that was a pretty useless bump and will probably get the thread deleted or something..hope not though cause its a sexy axe

french fow tha frenchies:
Cétait un peu inutile de ramener le sujet et acause de sa les modérateurs vont surement deleter le thread ou le fermer..vérifie qu'il soit pas trop vieu avant de poster..


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's make thread bumps a little more useful, shall we? No ban, since this is your first post, but add something useful next time, or it will be, K?


----------



## thefpb2 (Jul 13, 2010)

am i on crack or blind? because i don't see a picture of the guitar anywhere and every one is saying how great it looks. I wanna see lol


----------



## thefpb2 (Jul 13, 2010)

NVM just found it mid thread


----------

